# New 330bhp BMW 335i turbo & new 4.0 M3!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> BMW is to launch an uprated version, the 335i. Due on the mainland in just over a year and in the UK six months later, it will feature a turbo-charged version of the 3.0-litre petrol engine found in the 330i. This boosts power by 72bhp to around 330bhp, which is just 13bhp short of the current 3.2-litre M3, and looks likely to get you to 60mph from rest in some six seconds.
> 
> The turbos will be fitted so that one works at lower engine speeds to boost low-end torque, while the other picks up higher up the rev range. Autocar speculates that it will be mated to a DSG-alike double-clutch gearbox, for seamless shifting.
> 
> It's intended to plug the gap between the 330i and the forthcoming M3, which will have a 4.0-litre powerplant shoe-horned in, along with a hefty price. That won't launch until 2007.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh YES ! Finally an easily tuneable BMW - that will be seriously considered for my next car, should I require something more practical.

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Kev - where is that quote from?

Damian


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> > Autocar speculates....


I'd heard those rumours too.
Certainly interested in either the 335d or 335 8)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

jonno said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > > Autocar speculates....
> ...


D'oh .......totally missed the word 'Autocar'...

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm.

Can't vouch for the authenticity of these - they came from here:http://home.online.no/~krimp/sweb/photo_New_3_series.htm

Claim to be from pdf of new Touring brochure.

Looks to be best iteration of new series so far:

turbo petrol or turbo diesel - i could live with either.

Serious contenders for my next car. what do we think?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes please.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I think the saloon looks better than the estate and surely the estate doesn't have that much space - more lifestyle than anything else.

I saw a new 3 series today in the City. Looks nice but the rear end looks like it was made in Japan. Very bland.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> I think the saloon looks better than the estate and surely the estate doesn't have that much space - more lifestyle than anything else.
> 
> I saw a new 3 series today in the City. Looks nice but the rear end looks like it was made in Japan. Very bland.


As long as I can get my skis, fishing and boating kit in, as I can with the current model, it'll be fine.

I think the rear of the estate looks better than the saloon. Of course like a most cars, they always look better with chunky wheels and a nicely integrated sport body kit.

There's a brand new 320d in the car park now in navy blue and with small (16" I think) wheels. It looks dull. Bizarrely the brand new Volvo V50 estate parked next to it looks far nicer. Am I getting old? I can't believe I just suggested that a Volvo estate looks nicer than a BMW. 

Must go and have an afternoon knap. :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> I saw a new 3 series today in the City. Looks nice but the rear end looks like it was made in Japan. Very bland.


'bishi Carisma ? :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Kev - where is that quote from?
> 
> Damian


Damian

I got it from Pistonheads news section and its also been in a few magazines apparantly.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I like the look of the tourer, not sure about the lack of rubbing strips though, not so practical around supermarkets etc :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Claim to be from pdf of new Touring brochure.
> 
> ...


Got a brochure on the tourer in the post from Dick Lovett this morning, the pictures look the same.

They reckon September at earliest.


----------

